# Gold at the end of the rainbow



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

It was a good day yesterday, just about epic. (Anti spot stealing technology in effect :laughing
Wishing I had played hooky today, but gotta pay bills. ....and why I had no video camera with me, I have no idea 
L8, Harry


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice CH! What patterns were you throwin'? I'm sure the fish appreciate your support as well :thumbsup::shifty:.


----------



## jwhitefish (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice Reds! Wish i could've caught something.. Walked JB Sunday morning, and waded the flats. Didn't see a damn thing! Nice report CaptHarry!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Just a big clouser tied with Farrar Blend.
Could've been a turd on a hook, they would have ate it like the last slice of meatloaf at the truck stop 
L8, Harry


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Good job Capt Harry

We tried 'em Friday, but with the crowd (15 boats on the same school) we couldn't get a fly to 'em fast enough before they went DEEP.

Soon tho, very soon


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Not exactly a secret spot. You find those white buildings in pic 4, you will find those redfish.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

timeflies said:


> Not exactly a secret spot. You find those white buildings in pic 4, you will find those redfish.


Dang now everybody knows!! :wallbash:
L8, Harry


----------

